# Peeing when puppy meets new people!



## Chezza79 (Aug 4, 2008)

Any suggestions as to what to do when a puppy pees when excited. My 4 month Cocker Spaniel has started peeing when my boyfriend comes home from work (only with him). She also did the same thing when I visited a family member at the weekend and today at the vets.

She doesnt do this when i come home and has only started doing this in the last 6 weeks or so!

Any advise would be most apprieciated


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

She sounds like she's getting over excited hun,
get people to ignore her untill she is calm and then let them fuss her x


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

This is a sign of sub ordinance.

Your dog is saying that your boyfriend is the pack leader and that she knows her rank in the pack [lower down].

Pack dogs do the same to their pack leader.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Zach started doing this a while ago when he was about three months. They usually dont know they are doing it, its not the same peeing as in toilet training so dont get angry with her. Zach doesnt do it with my boyfriend or me but he does do it with our parents and any strangers that greet him excitedly. I started taking him out for a wee before we had visitors but he still would drip a little bit even if he had only just gone properly! 

As another poster has mentioned I usually tell visitors to ignore the pup until he is calm and sat down (this will also help to teach him not to jump up) before giving him any attention, and to keep the attention happy but relaxed, not too over-excited. I've read it should stop by six months. Zach is pretty much clear of it now (nearly 5 months) so hopefully your pup will be soon, too


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

chrismac said:


> This is a sign of sub ordinance.
> 
> Your dog is saying that your boyfriend is the pack leader and that she knows her rank in the pack [lower down].


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> She sounds like she's getting over excited hun,
> get people to ignore her untill she is calm and then let them fuss her x


Totally agree - pups don't have proper control of their bladders and when they get overexcited the control goes completely. It's something she will grow out of but in the meantime follow Jem's good advice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Totally agree - pups don't have proper control of their bladders and when they get overexcited the control goes completely. It's something she will grow out of but in the meantime follow Jem's good advice.


kind of like a baby, they don't know, but they will learn what that feeling is and learn to control it


----------



## nanamoo (Jul 26, 2008)

my dog used to do this when he was little, the vet said its just coz he is excited and he should grow out of it, 1 year on he hardly does it now, once in a blue moon


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


>


Nothing to be confused about mate... Its evident of submissive behaviour. This however is normally found in shy, re-homed, or dogs that have been trained with the punishment method.

However as said by most members on here could just be that she is too damnd excited!


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

I used to do this (and still do occasionally) although I'm not particularly shy and in shy have NEVER been trained with the punishment method.

However, my owners have made me sit and stay before people can pet me. Once I'm nice and calm they make a fuss and I don't widdle.

The only times I have an accident now are when I get greeted and they don't have chance to calm me first.

Good luck!


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

It's just one of those things they nearly all go through and always seem to find the most embarassing moment for us .......
They do grow out of it ....eventually

Sgurr


----------

